# Kudos to Florida for strengthening Election Laws



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DeSantis signs sweeping elections bill revising Florida's rules for mail voting and drop boxes


Opponents argue that the bill disproportionately affects Democratic voters.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

denner said:


> DeSantis signs sweeping elections bill revising Florida's rules for mail voting and drop boxes
> 
> 
> Opponents argue that the bill disproportionately affects Democratic voters.
> ...


Very nice the way the CBS magpies slant the story to say that any changes make it voter suppression. Anything worthwhile requires effort. If you are too lazy to get I.D. and get to a polling place that is on you not on those who get it done.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Now if we can get them to pass a 2A sanctuary bill.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It has nothing to do with voter suppression, (i.e. the laws apply equally to everyone) however, to the opponents, it's all about taking away their means at voter/ballot fraud. I sure as heck pray the remaining states follow suit!


----------



## indiobravo (May 10, 2021)

what a bunch of garbage. there is no voter issue in florida. it has one purpose - to stop Americans form voting. it's un-American. hard to imagine a real American being for it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

What exactly is un-American about confirming your identity as a lawful citizen to legally vote in the United States, especially by mail in ballots or absentee ballots? What are you afraid of? You legal indiobravo?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

indiobravo said:


> what a bunch of garbage. there is no voter issue in florida. it has one purpose - to stop Americans form voting. it's un-American. hard to imagine a real American being for it.


 There isn't any voter issue in Florida ?
There's voter issues all across the USA 
Who in their right mind would vote for Biden, when he hasn't a "MIND " HIMSELF, lol.
Naivety post in its finest.lol


----------



## bear1998 (Apr 15, 2021)

indiobravo said:


> what a bunch of garbage. there is no voter issue in florida. it has one purpose - to stop Americans form voting. it's un-American. hard to imagine a real American being for it.


Sounds like you need to wake up n smell the coffee!


----------



## indiobravo (May 10, 2021)

16 cases of voter fraud. in the entire country. literally the most secure election ever. stop being such a tiny cat.


----------



## bear1998 (Apr 15, 2021)

indiobravo said:


> 16 cases of voter fraud. in the entire country. literally the most secure election ever. stop being such a tiny cat.


Says you!!!.....oh by the way....i have some beautiful ocean front property in Arizona that ill give you great deal on.....


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

These new voting laws are very important. With the count of illegal immigrants coming across the border, everyone should make sure all voting rules are made to check all voter Ids. Proof every voter is legal and ALIVE.


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

Florida Governor Ron Desantis has signed comprehensive and controversial new voting restrictions into law. Restrictions or requirements?


----------

